# Here is the evidence from all your helpful comments



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you all ! The little jumper for Oscar is finished.After a few hic-ups it is now wearable.I used 4 very thin strands of yarn,which I bought very inexpensive at a knitting factory. It was such a challenge,because the yarn wanted to do different things to me.When I dropped a stitch it was soooo frustrating to try and pick all those little loops up.I think with real wool from a real shop ,it would be a breeze , one day I will go and choose..... YES yes
The prices of nice yarn is quite high,and at the moment the " creation " with the factory yarn ( 80 /20 wool+Acrylic) is ok for the little jumpers / sweaters.
My next thing on the KM is a " proper cowl", wish me luck !greetings ,Ose


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

It looks fabulous on Oscar! Very creative use of the materials you had to work with and it will inspire others to do the same. It looks like you did something similar with the floor cushion behind your handsome model. Great work!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Wonderful colour mix


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

That is a beautiful jumper and youngOscar has modelled it so well. He looks pretty handsome. Where abouts are you in Adelaide? I live at Golden Grove in Adelaide.thank you for sharing.


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Gunni said:


> That is a beautiful jumper and youngOscar has modelled it so well. He looks pretty handsome. Where abouts are you in Adelaide? I live at Golden Grove in Adelaide.thank you for sharing.


Hi Gunni,I live in Reynella East,been there for the last 47 years.It has changed " a bit" over the years..... LOL


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

You did a great job with those four cones. I have one cone of pink and hope to make something for my GD soon. I will have to wind half of it into a ball to use two strands. Did you find four strands quite thick?


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

inishowen said:


> You did a great job with those four cones. I have one cone of pink and hope to make something for my GD soon. I will have to wind half of it into a ball to use two strands. Did you find four strands quite thick?


To quickly answer you Q,no it wasn't thick ,it was a bit tricky to run them evenly through the tension mast.
I knitted the main body on tension 4 ,the ribbing Tension 2
Dropping a stitch just when I wanted to shout HURRAY was sooo miserable,in the end I unpicked the whole front and started new.Still quicker than handknitting....


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

It loks lovely and love the mix of colours.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Omaose said:


> To quickly answer you Q,no it wasn't thick ,it was a bit tricky to run them evenly through the tension mast.
> I knitted the main body on tension 4 ,the ribbing Tension 2
> Dropping a stitch just when I wanted to shout HURRAY was sooo miserable,in the end I unpicked the whole front and started new.Still quicker than handknitting....


I will be hand knitting, so I think i will use two strands. Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Oscar and his jumper are delightful,awesome work and colours. :thumbup:


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Who would have thought such a strange mix of colours would make such a lovely jumper! I use cone yarn to hand knit. Have made a bed throw in pink and cream . I run a knitting group and we have been donated lots of cones in the past and with a little bit of imagination it is wonderful to see what emerges .


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

That is really lovely and has lots of colour interest. I admire your ability to be able to see that this would work.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I would never have thought those colors blended would result in the color of the sweater or in such a nice striped pattern. Creative you. Are the individual yarns 2/24? 
Oscar is just precious. Sharron


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Oscar's jumper is lovely.
Don't give up using the yarn you have, it's all that I ever use and have been using for years.
To start with I had the same problems as you did, but now I hardly ever have a problem at all. I believe the secret is in the winding. I always wind the strands together and whilst doing so put a good tension on the strands by holding them between my thumb and index finger. I also always have the mast tension tight so that this keeps them together.
If you can get a wool winder that takes top hats this is a better winder to use with this yarn.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks great on your little model!  Ann


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful work and darling model! Like your choice of colour combination.


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

It turned out beautifully & he looks quite proud of it. I'd say that smile on his face would be worth every dropped stitch & do-over.
MJ


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and little guy!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the color combination a lot.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Isn't MKing fabulous?

Thanks so much for sharing - love the look on his face..you can't but that!! <G>


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Brilliant. Oscar looks lovely in it.


----------



## mama14 (Jul 12, 2012)

what a beautiful jumper & a very handsome model i bought the thin coned yarn by mistake but after seeing your jumper i might buy more thank you for sharing it


----------



## mama14 (Jul 12, 2012)

hi thank you susieknitter for the tip about winding the 4 strands together i will try that i have just purchased a wool winder did you wax the wool ?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

so cute


----------



## GrammyG (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for showing us Oscar's jumper, it is beautiful and it has been very helpful. I have a number of cones that are not enough to make a jumper. I will now go and look at them with a whole new perspective.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the sweater and it looks great on Oscar. And I love the pillow behind him.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Oscar's sweater is adorable. Great job!


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Well done. It looks really smart.


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't it turn out well, makes all the aggravations worth while & your little model is perfect to show it off. Well done


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a unique yarn combo. Love it. The sweater and model are perfect.
BTW, I noticed the "poofs" behind Oscarf. Those look well done as well as the sweater.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice well done.....love the color mix&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my . Isn't he a cutie. the sweater turned out just fine. Very nice.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Love it! What a cutie in his new sweater.


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone , isn't it just so good to share our love of creating !
One thought I had was to knit the cuffs in just one colour -- but it was not right,because there are so many different ones,it makes it look ok,the ribbing is again quite different looking,I'll make an other one for the next GS but use a dark green instead of the navy-- amazing the difference !
The floorcushions behind Oscar where handknitted,one plain one with 3 strands of 8 ply or 10ply,the colourful one I used every odd ball of wool I had in the box--- "waste not want not".we use them all the time.They are so easy to make,just a big garter stitch rectangle,stitched together and then with a cord drawn together ( top+bottom)
So thank you all for being so encouraging,Bless You , Ose


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

That turned out quite nice. You did good work! :-D


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful color mix!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The sweater is amazing. Love the color combination you used.


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

You did a good job. Keep it up.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

mama14 said:


> hi thank you susieknitter for the tip about winding the 4 strands together i will try that i have just purchased a wool winder did you wax the wool ?


Ideally if you are mixing 4 different colored yarns you need a twister. The twister that I have can be used as a standard wool winder also. Using one of these you don't get pools of color.
The yarn that you have is already waxed but if I think it needs more wax then what I normally do is let the yarn pass over a large candle as I wind it so that it picks up the extra needed.
If you have a Brother machine then you can put a wax disc on the tension mast.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely mix of colours.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

We all have the need to be practical. I, too,, can't spend the $15.00 or so per skein, so I knit with Red Heart or Lion Brand. I still get the enjoyment of knitting and make washable items for my family. I love the way you blended these colors! Oscar looks very handsome in his jumper!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice. Cute little guy.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations on a great job. Oscar is such a cutie and looks great in his new sweater.

Now you're off to a running start and I'm sure we'll see more fabulous things from you.


----------



## Ritaweijers (Mar 30, 2015)

Really nice, looks very good on Oscar


----------



## Rugmani (May 29, 2014)

Wonderful work!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Oscar's jumper looks fabulous. I often use the same type of coned yarn you did. No rhyme or reason. The projects always look great!


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

It looks very nice on Oscar, you did a wonderful job.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Fantastic!! You did a wonderful job!! The colors are fabulous, too.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

You've inspired me. I have many cones on thin yarn which I bought at a warehouse sale. Goin' start winding 4 or 5 different colours. Thank you.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

doreen344 said:


> You've inspired me. I have many cones on thin yarn which I bought at a warehouse sale. Goin' start winding 4 or 5 different colours. Thank you.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

The is very nice and I like the color and with all the yarns. But the little boy is absolutely darling.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the fabric you ended up with using those yarns. And your model seems quite pleased with his sweater. Congratulations on a successful completion!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Jumper is lovely, but I also love your floor cushions xx


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

A handsome model for an excellently made jumper.


----------

